# 60's Music



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)

My favorite…



Thrown like a star in my vast sleep
I open my eyes to take a peep
To find that I was by the sea
Gazing with tranquility.
'Twas then when the Hurdy Gurdy Man
Came singing songs of love,
Then when the Hurdy Gurdy Man
Came singing songs of love.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.
Histories of ages past
Unenlightened shadows cast
Down through all eternity
The crying of humanity.
'Tis then when the Hurdy Gurdy Man
Comes singing songs of love,
Then when the Hurdy Gurdy Man
Comes singing songs of love.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.
Here comes the roly poly man and he's singing songs of love,
Roly poly, roly poly, roly poly, poly he sang.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang,
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang


----------



## Mr Natural (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Mr Natural (May 17, 2019)

Was there ever a better era for music than the sixties?


----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)

So true, such good music .


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2019)

Dalia said:


> My favorite…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had that record Dalia.  

"Hurdy Gurdy Man" was a reference to Maharishi Mahesh Yogi.  Same number of syllables: "Maharishi" / "Hurdy Gurdy".

This song was also about the Maharishi -- again same number of syllables:  They changed "Maharishi" to "Sexy Sadie" so they wouldn't get sued.

​


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2019)

Nice topic


----------



## Mr Natural (May 17, 2019)




----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2019)

Wouldn't be complete without:


----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 17, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 17, 2019)

I love everything from the *Cherry Hill Park* album that was released by my late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal in 1969.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Markle (May 17, 2019)

At the time I was driving a 1954, XK-120 Jaguar (cost $600.00) when this song came out.  I had already heard the song once and thought it incredible.  I was at the stop light at Red and Bird Road in Coral Gables when I heard it start on WQAM.  I stood up on the seat and hollered to everyone to tune to WQAM and listen to this fantastic new song!  I was a freshman in college, 1964.  Yeah, I'm really old.


----------



## xband (May 17, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Was there ever a better era for music than the sixties?



Early seventies rock and roll is better than late sixties rock and roll excluding Elvis. My favorite Elvis song is Burning Love and it is on a gold record far out in outer space on Voyager 2.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)

xband said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Was there ever a better era for music than the sixties?
> ...


so go start a thread on it....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## xband (May 17, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Very few if any answer my threads and I don't know how to cut and paste. Give an old man a break! However, I sang and danced on stage with Al Green in 1975 San Diego and we got a standing ovation. edit: I was the only white man there and I can go on and on endlessly about Al Green who is an honest man that did not know how to dance the Long Beach Hustle, xband did.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## xband (May 17, 2019)

I listened to Black Sabbath in the Navy library on Guam reading history books in 1974. President Truman told me to study History in 1963. Hanoi Radio was a scale factor above ten.in 1972. Hanoi Radio played hard rock and Saigon Radio played soft rock.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 17, 2019)

Hi Dalia, Welcome back!


----------



## MarathonMike (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Toro (May 17, 2019)

It all sucks.

Sorry, old people.  It does.


----------



## Likkmee (May 17, 2019)

The sixties needed a dividing line.
58 to 68....and after.
I was born in 53 so as a kid my older sister was all about Motown so I blindly agreed.
Later was the Brit "invasion' so it was all about Cream,Zep,Steppenwolf, Uriah,Sabbath and all that.Interesting times.
I'm completely surprised I still steal your oxygen


----------



## Markle (May 17, 2019)

This became a classic the day Ray Charles released it in September 1960 and is legendary to this day.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 17, 2019)

60s.  This guy too.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)

Toro said:


> It all sucks.
> 
> Sorry, old people.  It does.


then dont let us keep you from the new kids on the block...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (May 17, 2019)

Dalia said:


> My favorite…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You like that song, Dalia?  You ought to hear it played back on an original pressing LP played at about 120dB on a $200,000 sound system!

Here's another song you might like:


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)

Dalia said:


> My favorite…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The late 1960's had the best pop music of all time.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


>



That is a _really _excellent synching job in every detail.  Looks SO real.  Respect to the editor.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


this was from 1958....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

lol...they aint even playing this.....daddy made sure they sounded ok...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Yep, there are the posers and there are the genuinely talented.

These guys are fun....

​


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

You don't get much more Sixties than....

​


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Mr Natural (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Youngbloods: "Sunlight"

​


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

the original....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

the cover...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


>



Ironically the original of that song took off in the UK by a US band and flopped here while Peter Noone's band did the opposite.

​
Goldie and the Gingerbreads (1962-67) were the first all-female band signed to a major label.  The lead singer there is Genya ("Goldie") Zelkowitz,.who later became the lead singer of Ten Wheel Drive as *Genya Ravan*.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

the first recording of....


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

A woman possessed.......



​


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 18, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



youtube ref says 1960.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Consider the source.  YouTube.

Harry is correct, it was released 1958.  Discogs


----------



## Mr Natural (May 18, 2019)

For whatever reason, I hear this song and I'm instantly transported back to the summer of 1963.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> For whatever reason, I hear this song and I'm instantly transported back to the summer of 1963.



And a classic case of cultural imperialism; the original song "Ue o Muite Arukou" had nothing to do with food at all; it was a social-spiritual song following a failed protest against the continued US occupation of Japan.


----------



## Pilot1 (May 18, 2019)

"Lies", the Knickerbockers.  Love the blonde chick dancing in the foreground, and the blonde in the background ain't bad either!


----------



## Mr Natural (May 18, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> "Lies", the Knickerbockers.  Love the blonde chick dancing in the foreground, and the blonde in the background ain't bad either!



When I first heard that one,  I thought it was the Beatles


----------



## Pilot1 (May 18, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Lies", the Knickerbockers.  Love the blonde chick dancing in the foreground, and the blonde in the background ain't bad either!
> ...



Yeah me too!  That must have been the apex of the Go-Go era.  lol!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 18, 2019)

I wasn't there, but thanks for the excuse to post some Don Ho! 

'67. I do know a lot of older songs. I've been many a place listening to Don Ho on the road.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

anyone do this one yet?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Exciters "Tell Him"
Nothing in this video makes any sense.

​-- they also did the original version of:

​


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 18, 2019)

I (un)officially dub Harry Dresden "King of the 60s".


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

That household name, J. Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers...

​


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2019)

Remember when the Stones were actually listenable?

Brian Jones, baby.

​


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Exciters "Tell Him"
> Nothing in this video makes any sense.
> 
> ​-- they also did the original version of:
> ...



Nice titties make sense to me.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I (un)officially dub Harry Dresden "King of the 60s".


i have enough music to do this all day.....when do we do the 70's?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Remember when the Stones were actually listenable?
> 
> Brian Jones, baby.
> 
> ​


yep i was with them up until Mick Taylor left....that was it....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2019)

check this one out...


----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I (un)officially dub Harry Dresden "King of the 60s".
> ...


Done Sir.

70's Music


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



There's already a lot of crossover in this thread.
That's as it should be too.  There's no reason to make a distinction between music made on December 31 1969 and music made the next day.

Trivia quiz:  What is the one (and only) song recorded by the Beatles in the 1970s?



Spoiler: Answer



I Me Mine (without Lennon), January 3rd, 1970


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)

enough with the quiz's...music!....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 20, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



What about "Come Together"? I'm not even searching for it because MJ's estate has most Beatles' songs on lockdown.

Bah..1969.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Recorded in Spring/Summer 1969.

The last recording all four did together was "Because", with its triple-tracked three-part harmony, which I believe was in June.


----------



## Dalia (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Kilroy2 (Jun 6, 2019)

Now I am not that old but as they say if you hear it for the first time then it is NEW to you
Sorry it is hard to choose just one but if you still know some of the words it is live and not memorex 

Nancy Sinatra, “These Boots Are Made For Walkin’”
 Edwin Starr, “War” 
The Mamas & the Papas, “California Dreamin’”
Peter, Paul and Mary, “If I Had A Hammer” 
Cream, “Sunshine of Your Love” 
The Animals, “House of the Rising Sun”
Otis Redding, “(Sittin’ On) The Dock of the Bay”
Creedance Clearwater Revival, “Fortunate Son” 
Marvin Gaye, “I Heard It Through The Grapevine” 
David Bowie, “Space Oddity”


----------



## Pogo (Jun 17, 2019)

​


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 3, 2019)

check the elegant title track! great forceful guitar playing on this album


----------



## the other mike (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 2, 2019)

Dalia said:


> My favorite…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's only the Beginnings


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 2, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Was there ever a better era for music than the sixties?


Never...........

How can one be so powerful and yet so vulnerable??. guess one goes hand in hand


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 2, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


>


This guy is a heart attack.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 2, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


TRex was one of the best glam rock bands. Early 70s I think but close enough to 60s.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 2, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Lol.....1971. I had to look it up. Thought it was 69....Lol............Lines are so blurred 2 yrs before or after a decade I consider them both decades......Heheheheh


----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## konradv (Jan 11, 2020)

Before she was famous.


The Great Society-  Sally Go Round the Roses


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2020)

Okay top this.

Bobbie Gentry, singing "Fool on the Hill"..  IN FRICKIN' JAPANESE  
About 1968.

​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 12, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Okay top this.
> 
> Bobbie Gentry, singing "Fool on the Hill"..  IN FRICKIN' JAPANESE
> About 1968.
> ...





Made me think of O-Ren Ishii from Kill Bill.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Jan 12, 2020)

Lyrics pretty much straight from the bible.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay top this.
> ...



It's from a 45 sold in Japan, 1968.  I found one for sale if you're interested.  It'll set you back fifty thousand yen, or roughly $454.44.  Plus shipping.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'll pass.  Was interesting, but I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



It's a novelty of course, of interest only to collectors, but it's interesting what the price is for the artifact that plays itself in two minutes.

Not that that track is representative but the 8-CD collection it came from is really impressive.  You can get that whole box for only a hundred.  Lots of unreleased demos unencumbered by obtrusive overproduced horns, etc

This one is so demo you can hear her snifffing a runny nose between lines...The attitude in the voice is captivating though.

​


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2020)

Pretty sure this was 1969 too.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2020)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2020)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2020)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2020)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## DrLove (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh fer FUCK - Yes, there was a butt-ton of great music in the 60s. Ditto with the 70s, 80s, 90s, 00's, 10s *AND* 20s!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2020)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)

Louis Armstrong & his All Stars live in Berlin, 1965....


----------



## the other mike (May 25, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Oh fer FUCK - Yes, there was a butt-ton of great music in the 60s. Ditto with the 70s, 80s, 90s, 00's, 10s *AND* 20s!!


Dr. Glove's Theory of Musical Relativity.


----------



## toobfreak (May 26, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars - Andy Williams*


----------



## konradv (Feb 22, 2022)

Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues(Signe’s last)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*I'll Never Find Another You - The Seekers*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 22, 2022)

02.22.2022   Ironical


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 25, 2022)

not gonna dig through all those pages so...


----------

